# Genie Wireless remote work for a liftmaster opener?



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I somehow doubt it, but I also doubt that you are going to screw anything up by trying it, so follow the instructions for sync'ing them, per your Liftmaster owner's manual, and see what you get.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

ryanh said:


> I have a Chamberlain Liftmaster opener in my garage, but I have a extra keypad remote from a genie opener anyone know if they are compadable?
> 
> I Have the Purple learn button ..


 Its not too likely to be compatible. First the frequency has to be compatible and then the coding is going to be different.
I noticed that Sears has a universal control, but its only suitable to specific types.
http://www.sears.ca/product/craftsman-md-universal-remote-control-conversion-kit/609-000037234-18796

As previously mentioned, it won't hurt to try it, but its not likely to work.


----------



## pkrapp74 (Dec 16, 2011)

I sold both products for years. They work on a different frequency.....so they are not compatible.


----------

